# Breakfast at Crewsk's



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

I could have stuck this in the egg/cheese category, but she doesn't always have eggs.  So, we are all getting together at her place for a great breakfast.  What are you going to bring?  I'll bring the bacon and some good banana muffins.


----------



## MJ (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll bring some Jack.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> I'll bring some Jack.


yep..good idea!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Juliev & MJ! (I may need that Jack before everyone gets here. You're comming first right?) Let me see, I have to do the breakfast pizza for middie & grits for buckytom. Anyone else have any requests?


----------



## Otter (Nov 16, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Thanks Juliev & MJ! (I may need that Jack before everyone gets here. You're comming first right?) Let me see, I have to do the breakfast pizza for middie & grits for buckytom. Anyone else have any requests?


I'll have a mushroom and cheese ommie.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll take some gooey cornbread!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, so here is the list so far & who's bringing what.

Bacon & banana muffins - Juliev
Jack - MJ
Breakfast pizza, grits, mushroom & cheese omelet, & gooey cornbread - me

This is looking good already!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

middie will bring the Count Chocula.. and bucky will bring the beer.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2004)

I want Ardge to bring his cheese cake platter!


----------



## Ardge (Nov 16, 2004)

They are in the oven.  Done is about 10 minutes.  

How bout I bring my crepe pan and that expensive vanilla too?  Does a plate of Vanilla Apple Stuffed Crepes with Creme Chantilly sound good to you?  I'm making some for Julie.  Should I make you some too?


RJ


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes please! My mouth is watering at the thought Ardge!


----------



## Konditor (Nov 16, 2004)

Following receipt of $100 from your generosity, I’ll pepare the outrageously extravagant Lobster-&-Caviar Omelet available at Norma's in Le Meridien New York.  Preview the recipe & finished plate: http://www.lemeridien.com/pdf/us1623_zilliondollarfrittata.pdf


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

oh I forgot.. middie will bring the Pepsi also


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll bring some pot roast hsah.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2004)

Konditor said:
			
		

> Following receipt of $100 from your generosity, I’ll pepare the outrageously extravagant Lobster-&-Caviar Omelet available at Norma's in Le Meridien New York.  Preview the recipe & finished plate: http://www.lemeridien.com/pdf/us1623_zilliondollarfrittata.pdf



HOLY COW!!!   I've never had caviar. Hmmm...let's see if I can dig out $100 in change from between the couch cushions. :?


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

this is going to be quite the shindig!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes it is Juliev! I'm getting hungry again!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Yes it is Juliev! I'm getting hungry again!


I am always hungry.. especially coming to this site!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 16, 2004)

I can't go.   

I have to stay here and finish up at work because tomorrow at 4:00 I'm heading up north for the weekend!   

Whoo Hoo!! No job for 4 days!!!!!  Short week when I get back!!!

John


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

COOL, john.. it's always nice to not have to work for a few days.. I hope you have a good time!


----------



## middie (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah I'll bring the pepsi, the count chocula... some sausage maybe???
Oh yeah... and of course, ME !!!!!!!!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah.. sausage is always necessary.. just like the bacon!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 16, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> COOL, john.. it's always nice to not have to work for a few days.. I hope you have a good time!



Going to be touring some wineries. I'm SURE I will!    (Hopefully I remember it...)

Not sure, but I think we've missed the icewine harvest, but it should still be fun.


----------



## Ardge (Nov 16, 2004)

Erik, me and you are on Susage Gravy detail.  Who's making biscuits?  I have a NO FAIL mile high rise recipe.  Good Good GOOOOOOD stuff.

RJ


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm good with the sausage gravy...I love to make it.

Does every one like it mild or spicy...oh heck...i'll make both!!!


----------



## Ardge (Nov 16, 2004)

Dude, I brought both my 8 qt AllClad stainless stock pots.  We're makin both!

RJ


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhh yeah.. gotta love the biscuits and gravy!  It's not the healthiest thing, but you have to splurge once in awhile!  Breakfast at crewsk's place has become almost famous.  The best place I have ever had it was in a little place in WV.. was going to Myrtle Beach and car broke down.  It was to die for, and it was kinda spicy.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 16, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> yeah.. sausage is always necessary.. just like the bacon!



Here I am stuck in Michigan with 5 lbs of homemade bacon....   

John


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2004)

Ronjohn, you will be missed at this grand event! I hope you have a good time though!

Ardge, I can't make biscuits(a sad & shameful thing for a southern girl to admit) so you'll have to do it. 

Erik, hot is great as far as I'm concerned!

I'll have to dig out my chocolate gravy recipe for those biscuits too! You have never had a southern breakfast until you've had chocolate gravy over hot buttered biscuits!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 16, 2004)

Chocolate gravy sounds great, crewsk!

I'll bring cranberry ginger scones.  And how about a chocolate panini with a raspberry yogurt dipping sauce?


----------



## Ardge (Nov 16, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Ronjohn, you will be missed at this grand event! I hope you have a good time though!
> 
> Ardge, I can't make biscuits(a sad & shameful thing for a southern girl to admit) so you'll have to do it.
> 
> ...



Crewsk, my dear friend Aaron (who just got married last weekend) used to tell me all the time about biscuits and chocolate.  I never had it.  His mother was from the South too.  Could this be one in the same?

RJ


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Juliev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are some great wineries in this part of NY state.. where I'm moving to is wine country.  That would be a great holiday.. a wine tasting adventure!  I am sure I would  wake up with a headache.


----------



## Ardge (Nov 16, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> ronjohn55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're gonna need a Michael Chiarello NapaStyle cookbook.  I wanna be Michael Chiarello.  

Maybe I just want his kitchen....

RJ


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2004)

Ardge said:
			
		

> crewsk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep more that likely it is! I found this recipe on cooks.com. It is very similar to mine but I can't find it right now. May have to call my mom this afternoon & get it from her again.

CHOCOLATE GRAVY      

1 c. sugar
2 tbsp. cocoa
2 tbsp. flour
2 c. milk
1 tsp. vanilla
1 tbsp. butter
Sift sugar, flour, and cocoa together in saucepan, add milk. On medium heat stir until gravy thickens to desired consistancy. Remove from heat add butter and vanilla. Great over hot biscuits for chocolate lovers breakfast.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 16, 2004)

I will bring some hoecakes!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds good chocolatechef!

Hey, Goodweed will have to bring his pancakes!


----------



## middie (Nov 16, 2004)

breakfast at crewsk's....
there ya go crewsk.
the name for your 
business if and when 
you open one    

btw choc gravy sounds delish!!!!


----------



## jkath (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, you all know I'll be bringing a truckload of Haas Avocados from California, as well as my house salsa - gotta kick up those omelettes!


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2004)

I am not a big breakfast fan (hard when you can't stand eggs), but I will happily bring mimosas


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds good jkath! 

That's cool GB, we'll have stuff other than eggs too. Mimosas are a definant must have!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Sounds good jkath!
> 
> That's cool GB, we'll have stuff other than eggs too. Mimosas are a definant must have!


I will buy some peaches along the way so I can have my bellinis.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

Applesauce Breakfast Cake:

1 cup unsweetened applesauce or crushed pineapple
1/4 cup molasses
1/4 cup honey
1/2 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp almond extract
1 1/2 cup pancake mix
2 tsp canola oil

Mix liquids thoroughly. Add the dry mix. Stir gently. Pour into a
well-greased square cake pan. Bake at 350° for 20 minutes or until
done. Serve warm with butter and syrup or with a dollop of flavored
yogurt.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 16, 2004)

i'll bring the bread. jewish rye from brooklyn, portugese rolls from newark, italian semolina bread from the grand concourse in the bronx, and white bread from conneticut (just kidding)...


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 17, 2004)

I'll bring the Swedish Tea Ring!

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 17, 2004)

I will bring my broccoli frittata.  I think we need salsa to go with jkath's avocados, so I will bring that, too.    Anybody up for having gin fizzes, they are great to have with breakfast.  We won't have to make them very strong.


----------



## Ardge (Nov 17, 2004)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I will bring my broccoli frittata.  I think we need salsa to go with jkath's avocados, so I will bring that, too.    *Anybody up for having gin fizzes, they are great to have with breakfast.  We won't have to make them very strong*.



I'll take a few doubles.  I had "one of those nights" at work.  

UGH....   :roll: 

RJ


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2004)

Am I too late, crewsk?  I could bring beignets smothered in powdered sugar and cafe au lait.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 17, 2004)

Ardge, sorry you had a bad night at work!

Mudbug, you are not too late. I don't even know when this grand event is going to take place!


----------



## middie (Nov 17, 2004)

I can bring citrus yogurt muffins too


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh, mudbug, you'd make my year if you brought those!  It's been ages since I've had a *real* cafe au lait![/i][/b]


----------



## crewsk (Nov 17, 2004)

This just keeps getting better & better!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't think anyone will be late.  We should make this a daily event!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 17, 2004)

Sounds good to me Juliev!

I'll fix a big bowl of mixed fruit too. Let me think, apples, bananas, grapes, star fruit, pineapple, oranges, pears, & rasins. Anyone want to add to that?


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me Juliev!
> 
> I'll fix a big bowl of mixed fruit too. Let me think, apples, bananas, grapes, star fruit, pineapple, oranges, pears, & rasins. Anyone want to add to that?


throw a couple peaches in there so I can have my bellinis.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 17, 2004)

Will do Juliev! Oh, I almost forgot the mango & papaya!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2004)

crewsk, when my sis makes a big fruit bowl, she adds some plain yogurt and a few sprinkles of cinnamon and nutmeg.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 17, 2004)

That sounds good mudbug! I'll have to try that in the morning!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 17, 2004)

don't forget to sprinkle flax seeds over your yogurt and fruit.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 17, 2004)

Ardge said:
			
		

> SierraCook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, Ardge, I will make yours stronger.  Hope that you had a better night, today.  SC


----------



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

hey middie.. you better bring your holiday brie!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 18, 2004)

I just tried a new muffin recipe last night--pumkin with cranberries with a chocolate glaze.  I'll bring those along, too.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I just tried a new muffin recipe last night--pumkin with cranberries with a chocolate glaze.  I'll bring those along, too.


you are on a pumpkin kick!  They sound wonderful.


----------



## Ardge (Nov 18, 2004)

Pumpkin muffins sound WICKED good.  I so can't wait for my annual slice of pumpkin pie!  

RJ


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

Those muffins sound good to me PA!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes the pumpkin kick continues!  We're having some family over for dessert tomorrow night and I really wanted to make pumpkin creme brulee.  But I'll be the only one who likes pumpkin, and I definately don't need to eat an entire batch of creme brulee alone!  I'll try the one I found the recipe for a couple of weeks ago--chocolate cherry creme brulee.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Yes the pumpkin kick continues!  We're having some family over for dessert tomorrow night and I really wanted to make pumpkin creme brulee.  But I'll be the only one who likes pumpkin, and I definately don't need to eat an entire batch of creme brulee alone!  I'll try the one I found the recipe for a couple of weeks ago--chocolate cherry creme brulee.


**drooling** (again, again, and again) that pumpkin creme brulee sounds just... can't think of a word to use.


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> hey middie.. you better bring your holiday brie!



otay pankie i will !!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> PA Baker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe devine, sinful, decadent, or heavenly Juliev?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2004)

go biblical, use "rapturous!!"...


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, now I want to make it again!  I won't eat the equivalent or 3 c of heavy cream and 8 egg yolks alone though.  You all will have to come over for dessert!


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2004)

okay we're there pa


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds good to me! Breakfast at my house & dessert at PA's!


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2004)

i think you guys are going to need more chairs
 :?


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 18, 2004)

Either that or wider chairs after all the eating we have planned!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

I may even need a bigger house!


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2004)

bigger roads to roll us home on


----------



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

hey middie.. in case I forget, will you pick me up a box of Frankenberry too?  I would appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 18, 2004)

*well what the heck, I'll bring lefse and cloudberry jam.
but first, where is it going to be eaten? *


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

Where ever you want LEFS! In the kitchen, den, on the front porch, back porch, garage, laundry room, you just name it!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

LEFSElover said:
			
		

> *well what the heck, I'll bring lefse and cloudberry jam.
> but first, where is it going to be eaten? *


if it's still dark when you get there in the morning, bucky can lend you his "headlight."


----------



## middie (Nov 19, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> hey middie.. in case I forget, will you pick me up a box of Frankenberry too?  I would appreciate it, thanks!



sure can julie


----------



## Juliev (Nov 19, 2004)

we have to have Goodweed's pancakes too!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 19, 2004)

How could we forget those!  I just dug out a good looking recipe for cinnamon syrup--I'll make that to go with the pancakes!


----------



## Lifter (Nov 27, 2004)

Feeling dumb...I was "set" for "Crewsk's" with my Omega eggs, set to be "poached" in water, salt and a touch of malt vinegar, served on top of a toasted, buttered English Muffin with a slather of Hollandaise, beside a couple rashers of the thick cut 1.5 X smoked "Mitchell's" bacon from Saskatoon Saskatchewan (Canada) fried crispy on the outside, juicy on the inside...

As a beveridge, I was going with "Tropicana" Orange/Strawberry. Banana mix, with a spoonful of honey, a banana, a 4 oz "container" of "Key Lime" yoghourt (forgive my typing/spelling!) with an ounce of pure and clear Mexican vanilla, spun in a blender with two ice cubes, so as to distract you from the thumping sound of my clothesdryer at full blast, trying to "defrost" my turkey, that I hoped to serve for supper...

You gotta love "Crewsk", she has got the absolutely coolest "tag" in Christendom, saying about being "nice" to people you consider "rude", so as not to taint yourself...what a wonderful person to write that in!

Lifter


----------



## Erik (Nov 28, 2004)

I tried something the other day at the Italian bakery...Sausage, Egg, Cream Cheese, and onion, baked in Phyllo.
I'm gonna try to make it...if it works out...I'll post my recipe!!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 29, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> You gotta love "Crewsk", she has got the absolutely coolest "tag" in Christendom, saying about being "nice" to people you consider "rude", so as not to taint yourself...what a wonderful person to write that in!
> 
> Lifter




Lifter you just made my day! Thank you so much, you are very kind to say all that!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 29, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> I tried something the other day at the Italian bakery...Sausage, Egg, Cream Cheese, and onion, baked in Phyllo.
> I'm gonna try to make it...if it works out...I'll post my recipe!!!



Erik, that sounds great!  Be sure to let us know if it works!


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 29, 2004)

Crewsk, would you have enough room for me to set up an omelette bar for your guests?

Jkath, I may need a large quantity of your house salsa for the omelettes!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 29, 2004)

AllenMI, I can make room!


----------



## Juliev (Dec 1, 2004)

PA Baker better bring her banana bread.... or pumpkin anything.. lol


----------



## Juliev (Dec 1, 2004)

let me rephrase that... Pa better bring Audeo's banana bread and her own pumpkin anything...


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 1, 2004)

Me, bring something pumpkin?  Why would you think I'd do that?!?   
I actually saved the banana bread recipe as "Audeo's Best Banana Bread".  Guess she's having her 15 minutes of fame!


----------



## Juliev (Dec 1, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Me, bring something pumpkin?  Why would you think I'd do that?!?
> I actually saved the banana bread recipe as "Audeo's Best Banana Bread".  Guess she's having her 15 minutes of fame!


  
I think someone mentioned somewhere... strawberry-banana muffins.. was it Sierracook?  I'll make those and bring.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks like it's time to bring out the big folding tables!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, I'll make the butter pecan pancakes that I made this morning too!


----------



## Juliev (Dec 1, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Oh, I'll make the butter pecan pancakes that I made this morning too!


**drooling** YUMMMM

ok.. I'll bring some extra folding chairs and champagne.  Champagne?... will I have room for it?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 1, 2004)

There's always room for champagne!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 1, 2004)

What PA said!


----------



## Juliev (Dec 1, 2004)

ok.. I'll roll back to NY state.


----------



## middie (Dec 1, 2004)

crewsk those pancakes sound to die for.
i'll bring the butterrum muffins !!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 1, 2004)

Sign me up for the homemade bacon. I'll bring that and some brewskis and some champagne!

John


----------



## Juliev (Dec 2, 2004)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Sign me up for the homemade bacon. I'll bring that and some brewskis and some champagne!
> 
> John


mmm.. bacon with maple syrup!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 2, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> ronjohn55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and beer!  I love bacon and maple syrup, too!  What kind of beer goes with brunch, ronjohn?


----------



## fried fish (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah! Canadian bacon with maple syrup (wrapped in foil), baked in a moderate oven for about 30 min.


----------



## fried fish (Jan 6, 2005)

pancake better come to this shindig!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 6, 2005)

Everyone here is invited, the more the merrier!


----------



## fried fish (Jan 6, 2005)

hey ronjohn, bring some of that beer that is in your cellar.. it will go fast in the afternoon.. I'm not much of a morning drinker.. unless it's champagne


----------

